# End of the World snow storm pics!



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 5, 2013)

I finally uploaded my pictures from or last snow storm. This was 12/21/2012 so it was my 'end of the world'! Dbf got up early and went to work, Land lady (LL, who lives on the same property in a separate house) got up and went to work. I went out to shovel snow of the chicken coops and goat shelters and as I'm doing that I notice branches are starting to break and trees are cracking half way up and falling. So I'm home alone tending to the zoo and _the sky is falling._  Now, I come from the San Francisco bay area, a mile from the beach, so I wasn't used to living in the snow until about 3 years ago. Our old place was at about 2400' elevation. Last april we moved to about 3000'. So this is my first winter at the 'snow line'. So I'm outside and I watch a big branch fall and almost take out all my coops and one goat shelter. Not sure how but it landed in between all of the coops. Landed on the fence in 2 places and nicked the goat shelter a little but thats it, thankfully!!

I come back inside, because again, *the sky is falling*! BOOM! power goes out. The sound made me think a tree fell on the house but nope.. not yet anyways! We live on the main road and I ran outside and the power pole across the street snapped in half and was hanging in mid air above the road with trees on the line on either side of it. GREAT! So I came back in and called the pge emergency # and reported it. I was on the porch taking pictures and a big oak branch fell out of the tree right in front of the LL's house(we're talking a branch about a foot in diameter) Okay.. time to go inside. I was freezing, wet, and now's a good time to mention we use electric heaters. No wood stove in our little shack and thankfully we bought a kerosene heater because we were expecting this. My dad also gave me his generator when I was visiting for thanksgiving. 

So I get weird feeling sometimes before bad things happen. Its a bad feeling in my stomach and I know something not good is gonna happen. So something made me want to go outside. I head to the goat pen which isn't far from my house and I notice a cedar swaying over the house going Crack. Pop!      Uht Oh, Seor!      And really, what do you do?? Well you're supposed to run in and grab all your cats and the baby goat in the carrier thats sitting in the living room right under where the tree is about to fall. I totally forgot! I was too busy trying to get enough cell service to call or text my boyfriend I didn't even rememer all the animals in the house. Ooops! So me and the PGE guy watched the tree fall on my little house!! It was soo scary. It fell within 3 minutes of me going outside and noticing it. All the animals ended up being fine and the tree didn't even cause major damage.. and miraculously it missed the truck by inches.. 

Power was out for 3 days and we didn't have phone for a week and a half. Plus we dont get cell service up here. We managed and I'm glad everyone and everything was okay! I'd say we got 12-18 inches of snow. Not that much but enough to do some damage to the forest. 

So now that I've told my story here are some pics!! A lot of pics.




I posted this one on the end of the world thread before the world came crashing down. Funny the snowshow is named "Snowball"!













10 minute break in the snow. Thats my goat pen and the chicken coops are in the back. All the way to the left in the pic.






Our little shack before the tree fell on it.






Snow goats:






Knuckle Head, my wether.






Squirt, the Lamancha! This was the beginning of her worst naughty streak yet.. She's such a turd lately.  






Knuckle Head makng funny ears!






Lol. its blurry, but this is how the storm actually felt. 






The goats teeter totter







Branch in the goat pen. This came off a HUGE incence cedar. The base is probably 5 ft in diameter so the branch is the size of a small tree. Actually you can see part of the tree in the left of the pic. I use this as a chicken common area during the day for my 3 coops or use it as a second goat pen if I need to separate them for some reason. 























Mad goats because I shut the gate. Squirt would surely jump out if I didnt!






Power pole floating in mid air over the road.





Tree on the lines just down from it. There was another larger tree on the lines just up from it but I didn't get a still pic of it, only video.. 










Can anyone guess which tree is about to fall on my house?





You can see the phone lines underneith it too.. those are LL's phone lines. Ours came off that power pole that was snapped.















Oak branch that missed LL's house. Came off the HUGE black oak.







and these were the "sceanery" pics taken before everything started falling!

Somewhere I have a pic of this whole tree. Its another GIANT tree.












One of my favorites. I love taking these kind of pics. I would have had a whole lot more if it wasn't so dangerous to be outside.






Fence.






The "meadow".


















My brooder and fire pit.






Muffy






And our little commuter. Somewhere..


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad noone was hurt. The goats will enjoy cleaning up the fallen branches for you! 

I couldn't help but picture chicken little running around yelling "the sky is falling, the sky is falling!" 

Neat snow pictures too. Yep, I couldn't live somewhere that got that much snow.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

My first thoughts were, "Wow is that beautiful" follow by "Oh crud! " when I saw all of the tree damage.  

That one picture, the fifth from the bottom, is so so so pretty.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 5, 2013)

Those are great photos, and my gosh, what a lot of snow!!  I love the look on that cat's face. 

Thanks for the pics.

DonnaBelle


----------



## PattySh (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow that's a serious storm. Very glad to read no one hurt. I remember being stranded in yosemite for days in the late 70's. We got hammered with snow recently too.


----------

